

Discuss HN: Dropbox Scavenger Hunt Thread - alanthonyc

Anyone else doing it? Let's discuss here...
======
geekfactor
284, what now?

EDIT: Nevermind, that was easy.

------
ambiate
I've been stuck on step 8 for 7 minutes =\

~~~
endtime
I couldn't find a solution to step 8 either, but I managed to skip to step 10
by paying attention to the URLs of the previous few steps.

------
jaspero
500 Error :(

------
klaut
uh, step 6 is going to take me ages.. never been god at this kind of puzzles
:(

